# UV Protection After Wet Sanding Headlights



## Gayno (Apr 19, 2010)

It is my understanding that wet sanding headlights to remove clouding also removes the UV protection.

What is a good product to use to restore this after the wet sanding/polishing stage?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

as per the thread currently below this....C4

has excellent UV block properties.


----------



## Gayno (Apr 19, 2010)

Brilliant thanks!

Given the name "trim restorer" I took it to mean it had only one job!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Gayno said:


> Brilliant thanks!
> 
> Given the name "trim restorer" I took it to mean it had only one job!


all of the gtech sealants have very strong UV block, especially C1, C4 and C5, but the others like C2 and C3 do too, just not quite as strong a block.

303 aerospace protectant also has very good UV block but will last a matter of weeks on exterior plastics, not 2+ years like C4 will.


----------

